# Barcellona è considerata una delle città più belle del mondo.



## marcogaiotto

Barcellona è considerata una delle città più belle del mondo.
Scusate, vi chiedo di darmi il vostro parere, per favore.
Io direi che"una delle città più belle"(1) è un complemento predicativo del soggetto; tuttavia sto riflettendo sulla possibilità di considerare "una"(2) come predicativo del soggetto, e "delle città più belle"(3) complemento partitivo; ma "del mondo"(4) è un complemento di specificazione o deve essere considerato parte del partitivo (5)? Quali opzioni considerate corrette? Vi ringrazio!


----------



## Pietruzzo

marcogaiotto said:


> del mondo"(4) è un complemento di specificazione o deve essere considerato parte del partitivo (5)?


È un altro complemento partitivo distinto dal precedente


----------



## marcogaiotto

Grazie mille! Quindi "una" è predicativo del soggetto?


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> È un altro complemento partitivo distinto dal precedente


Sei proprio sicuro? A me sembra un complemento di specificazione: si potrebbe anche dire ''una delle città del mondo più belle''.
Perché ''del mondo'' dev'essere partitivo? Le città del mondo, i crateri della luna, i canali di Marte..
''Una delle città più belle del mondo'' è una frase ellittica che sta per ''una delle città più belle che ci siano al mondo/che appartengano al mondo'' (appartenenza > specificazione) /tra quelle 'del mondo'.




marcogaiotto said:


> Quindi "una" è predicativo del soggetto?


Sì, per me lo è. Il pronome o sostantivo che ha/riveste una funzione in analisi logica (in questo caso la funzione di predicativo del soggetto)  può benissimo essere seguito da altri complementi che ne specificano il significato.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Perché ''del mondo'' dev'essere partitivo? Le città del mondo, i crateri della luna, i canali di Marte.


Mi sembra che il caso che stiamo analizzando contenga un superlativo relativo e l'insieme di elementi in cui avviene il confronto espresso dal superlativo rappresenta un complemento partitivo. Tra tutte le città del mondo consideriamo una parte (le più belle).


----------



## marcogaiotto

Vi ringrazio per il vostro prezioso contributo...In effetti, propenderei per considerare "del mondo" come complemento di specificazione...Il superlativo, infatti, si completa completa con "delle città più belle"; "del mondo" specifica di quali città si tratti: potremmo pensare alle seguenti varianti, come esempio:
- Barcellona è considerata una delle città più belle;
- Barcellona è considerata una delle città più belle d'Europa/ della Spagna/ della penisola iberica.
Siete d'accordo?


----------



## bearded

marcogaiotto said:


> Siete d'accordo?


Io sono d'accordo, ma Pietruzzo probabilmente no.  Anche per me ''delle città'' è partitivo, mentre penso che ''del mondo'' non lo sia.
In particolare sono perplesso sulla sua spiegazione ''_l'insieme di elementi in cui avviene il confronto espresso dal superlativo rappresenta un complemento partitivo_''. Inizialmente (#2) P. ha parlato, a proposito di ''del mondo'', di un ulteriore complemento partitivo distinto da ''delle città'', mentre poi (#5) parla di un unico ''insieme di elementi'' che...rappresenta un complemento partitivo.
Secondo me, non è che se aggiungiamo al complemento partitivo 'delle città' tanti altri elementi, questi diventino necessariamente anche loro partitivi.
Faccio un altro (mio) esempio: _Ho esaminato  i lampioni di questa città _(fin qui spero che 'di questa città' possa essere considerato un semplice genitivo/compl.di specificazione) _e il lampione che porta il numero 530 lo considero uno dei più luminosi di questa città. _Credo che ''dei più luminosi'' sia il partitivo, ma che ''di questa città'' rimanga complemento di specificazione. Secondo me, dopo ''luminosi'', è implicito un _tra quelli/tra i lampioni. _Se queste parole ci fossero (_lo considero uno dei più luminosi tra i lampioni di questa città_), forse anche per Pietruzzo ''di questa città'' non sarebbe partitivo...È quello che intendevo al #4 con ''frase ellittica''.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Inizialmente (#2) P. ha parlato, a proposito di ''del mondo'', di un ulteriore complemento partitivo distinto da ''delle città'', mentre poi (#5) parla di un unico ''insieme di elementi'' che...rappresenta un complemento partitivo.


Non so perchè ritieni che abbia detto due cose diverse. Cercavo di spiegare perchè secondo me "del mondo" è un complemento partitivo, fermo restando che anche "delle città più belle" lo è (con attributo). A me sembra evidente che il processo logico di questa frase consista in due successive "partizioni": fra tutte le città del mondo si considerano le più belle e fra queste si considera una, ovvero Barcellona. Possiamo anche essere in amichevole disaccordo, purché nom mi si attribuiscano cose che non ho detto.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Possiamo anche essere in amichevole disaccordo, purché nom mi si attribuiscano cose che non ho detto.


Se nel mio messaggio precedente ho mostrato di aver frainteso il senso dei tuoi #2 e 5, mi dispiace.
È chiaro che vediamo la frase del titolo sotto due angolazioni diverse (e spero anch'io che il nostro disaccordo rimarrà sempre amichevole, anche in eventuali occasioni future).  Vorrei allora chiarire meglio il mio punto di vista - e mi scuso fin d'ora se dovrò dilungarmi un pochetto: perché di solito non mi piacciono le spiegazioni molto lunghe..
Un superlativo relativo istituisce - come il comparativo - una sorta di paragone: _io sono il più stupido di tutti _significa che, a paragone di tutti gli altri, io sono il più stupido. In questa frase, ''di tutti'' è il secondo termine del paragone.  Però, affinché il paragone regga, è necessario che i due termini del medesimo siano confrontabili od omogenei tra loro. Non avrebbe senso dire _io sono il più stupido degli ortaggi, _perché tra me e gli ortaggi non c'è omogeneità e possibilità di confronto.
Tuttavia, talvolta apparentemente il confronto si fa tra due entità non confrontabili: ad es. se dico _quello scolaro è il più bravo della classe, _il paragone sta in piedi anche se a rigore non si può confrontare un individuo con un intero gruppo.  La ragione è che in realtà la frase significa _quello scolaro è  più bravo di tutti gli altri scolari della classe._
Analogamente non si può confrontare una città con il mondo, ma la frase in OP significa in realtà _B. è considerata una delle città più belle di/tra tutte le altre città del mondo. _Il paragone regge perché in realtà B.viene paragonata a tutte le altre città, non al mondo (questo meccanismo che consiste nel sottintendere, o saltare in quanto ovvio, il secondo termine di paragone, è detto ''comparatio compendiaria'' - e non c'è solo in latino). Nella frase in questione (Barcellona è considerata una delle città più belle del mondo), ''delle città'' è il vero complemento partitivo. Invece ''del mondo'' non lo è perché non dipende più da ''una'', bensì si riferisce al termine di paragone sottinteso ''tutte le altre città''. Nell'espressione ''tutte le altre città del mondo'', la parte ''del mondo'' è chiaramente un complemento di specificazione (o genitivo, se l'italiano avesse i casi nei sostantivi).
Spero di essere stato abbastanza convincente - e soprattutto di non essermi sbagliato.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Vi ringrazio davvero per questi interventi così interessanti e qualificati...Meraviglioso!!! Bearded, condivido il tuo punto di vista e la tua spiegazione...Mannaggia a me...che non ho mai studiato il latino!!!! Grazie mille di nuovo!!!


----------



## bearded

(Per quanto mi riguarda): non c'è di che! - ma forse non sarà finita qui....


----------



## ohbice

Io faccio molta fatica in grammatica (molta), ma qui mi pare che si possa dire "Tra tutte le più belle città (tra tutte le città) del mondo, Barcellona è la più bella".
Darei dunque ragione a Pietruzzo... 
Però boh, sto camminando su un filo senza rete


----------



## marcogaiotto

Grazie, ohbice...Figurati che in un video su YouTube un'insegnante spiegava che il libro che aveva nemmeno distingueva complemento partitivo da quello di specificazione! Immagino, quindi, che alle volte la distinzione sia molto sottile...Vediamo se giungono altre osservazioni...grazie ancora a tutti!


----------



## dragonseven

marcogaiotto said:


> Barcellona è considerata una delle città più belle del mondo.


 Ciao,
personalmente, come già altri sanno, sono di parere diverso a quelli enunciati finora (e so già che prenderò presto su le mie  ).
La seguente (ad esclusione dei commenti tra parentesi) dovrebbe rappresentare l'analisi logica tradizionale:
"Barcellona" è il soggetto della passiva (ma, in realtà, è l'oggetto della attiva);
"è considerata" è il predicato verbale (giudicativo) (che, nella passiva, dovrebbe avere valore copulativo);
"[dai piú]" (o altro) complemento d'agente sottinteso;
"una delle piú belle" complemento predicativo del soggetto (ma, in realtà, dell'oggetto);
"delle [tra le] città (mondiali/europee/spagnole/iberiche)" complemento partitivo (+ attributo);
"(al/)del mondo/(in/)dell'Europa/(in/)della (I)Spagna/(nella/)della penisola iberica" complemento di limitazione (indica l'ambito o il limite entro cui l'argomento in questione [nelle piú belle città] si distingue).

È un dato di fatto che questo genere di analisi porta sempre delle motivazioni personali che giustificano la diversità d'opinione tra coloro che la svolgono. In fondo, non mi sento di dar torto a nessuno dei commentatori precedenti perché se si prende "del mondo" come un'espansione di "delle città", allora si può affermare che questa parte aggiuntiva della frase possa rappresentare: una parte della totalità (tra tutte le città del mondo vengono considerate quelle piú belle, Barcellona ne fa parte), una specificazione del sostantivo "città" (le città di questo mondo, non quelle di un altro o di una parte di esso), una limitazione del giudizio espresso (il giudizio della bellezza di questa città è limitata al confronto con le altre di questo mondo, non a quelle di altri mondi o aree o a parti di esso), lo stato in luogo delle città prese in esame (tutte le città esaminate nel dare il giudizio finale sono site in questo mondo, non in altri), e chissà che altro.
Per quanto mi riguarda, ognuno è libero di scegliere qual è il messaggio espresso dall'elemento in esame che piú lo convince, benché ne dia una giustificata lettura semantica che motivi quella sintattica (come mi pare sia stato fatto da tutti sin qui).
Dal mio punto di vista, Pietruzzo ha dato la spiegazione scolastica (quella piú elementare), mentre Bearded ha dato quella un po' piú avanzata tenendo conto anche della costruzione latina (che non si insegna di certo alle elementari).

Sintatticamente (e semanticamente) nell'analisi moderna dovrebbe essere cosí:
"La città di Barcellona" sintagma nominale, ossia soggetto + compl. di denominazione (beneficiario);
"è considerata [una] bella [città]" sintagma verbale, ossia predicato nominale formato da una copula + il compl. predicativo del soggetto;
"{tra le/una delle} piú belle [città]" compl. partitivo
"del mondo" compl. circonstanziale (limita il giudizio ad un ambito ben preciso).

Questa è la mia analisi pressoché sommaria (ne avrei una piú approfondita ma non l'esprimo perché credo esuli dalla richiesta iniziale).


----------



## marcogaiotto

Dragonseven, ti ringrazio per il tuo contributo così interessante!!! Se ti fa piacere, condividi pure la tua analisi più approfondita...E' sempre utile confrontarsi! Condivido il tuo punto di vista a proposito delle motivazioni personali che giustificano analisi in parte differenti. Ti confesso, inoltre, che la frase è tratta da un libro di grammatica di terza media e spero di sapere al più presto cosa pensi l'insegnante. Vi ringrazio ancora per il vostro sostegno!!!


----------



## bearded

marcogaiotto said:


> spero di sapere al più presto cosa pensi l'insegnante.


Sarei curioso di saperlo anch'io, e ti prego di farcelo sapere appena possibile.
Così come dragonseven trova ammissibile la mia interpretazione di ''del mondo'' come complemento di specificazione, parimenti io trovo che la sua interpretazione (complemento di limitazione) non sia da escludere - anche se resto più affezionato alla mia.
Certo i poveri alunni di 3a media avranno materia per meditare  (almeno quelli tra loro che non preferiranno andare a giocare a calcetto).


----------



## dragonseven

marcogaiotto said:


> Ti confesso, inoltre, che la frase è tratta da un libro di grammatica di terza media [...]


 Ciao Marco,
se il livello di analisi è quello di terza media, penso proprio che quelle di Pietruzzo e Bearded siano le piú inattaccabili (con una mia preferenza per quest'ultima). A questo punto preferisco tenermi l' "approfondita", in quanto potrebbe generare una discussione che va al di là delle premesse espresse.
Non me ne volere. 

Ricordati di far sapere anche a noi che ne pensa l'insegnante.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Ti ringrazio comunque, dragonseven. Certo, appena possibile, vi renderò conto del parere dell'insegnante. Vi ringrazio ancora per il vostro supporto.


----------

